# November Contest - taIPan Group



## AnaSCI

*NOVEMBER CONTEST - SPONSORED BY: TAIPAN GROUP​*
*CONTEST: A post # has been chosen - Whoever lands on that post # is the WINNER!!​*
*NOVEMBER CONTEST RULES​*
*1) You MUST have at least 25 QUALITY posts to be able to enter the contest.
2) You are only allowed to make 5 posts in the thread per day and the posts cannot be back-to-back. You MUST let at least one other member make a post before posting again.
3) NO nudity is allowed in pictures posted in the contest. Please keep that type of content in the Adult Forum.
4) Any person(s) caught breaking the rules will be banned from the present contest and will also be disqualified from the following contest next month!!*

*NOVEMBER CONTEST PRIZE(S)​*
*$300 FREE ORDER OF ANY PRODUCTS TAIPAN GROUP OFFERS!!​*
*Disclaimer: Please be sure to check the laws in your respected country before entering contests. AnaSCI.org, it's staff and/or it's sponsors will not be held liable for any wrong doings that you partake in. All AnaSCI Sponsors are operating in countries where it is legal to partake in the businesses that they do.*


----------



## Phoe2006

1


----------



## Nattydread

Uno


----------



## Phoe2006

2


----------



## Nattydread

2


----------



## jacked391

Damn what legs^^^^^^^^


----------



## d2r2ddd

1


----------



## jacked391

Yup


----------



## Nattydread

3


----------



## Gj

1


----------



## Slate23

1


----------



## Nattydread

4


----------



## Big-John

1


----------



## jacked391

Dos


----------



## Nattydread

5


----------



## joshck

1


----------



## kubes

1


----------



## Ironbuilt

AnaSCI said:


> *NOVEMBER CONTEST - SPONSORED BY: TAIPAN GROUP​*
> *CONTEST: A post # has been chosen - Whoever lands on that post # is the WINNER!!​*
> *NOVEMBER CONTEST RULES​*
> *1) You MUST have at least 25 QUALITY posts to be able to enter the contest.
> 2) You are only allowed to make 5 posts in the thread per day and the posts cannot be back-to-back. You MUST let at least one other member make a post before posting again.
> 3) NO nudity is allowed in pictures posted in the contest. Please keep that type of content in the Adult Forum.
> 4) Any person(s) caught breaking the rules will be banned from the present contest and will also be disqualified from the following contest next month!!*
> 
> *NOVEMBER CONTEST PRIZE(S)​*
> *$300 FREE ORDER OF ANY PRODUCTS TAIPAN GROUP OFFERS!!​*
> *Disclaimer: Please be sure to check the laws in your respected country before entering contests. AnaSCI.org, it's staff and/or it's sponsors will not be held liable for any wrong doings that you partake in. All AnaSCI Sponsors are operating in countries where it is legal to partake in the businesses that they do.*



Still surfin.
 Why work..?.  Lol
 Very nice contest ill win from afar..    :headbang:t


----------



## kubes

2


----------



## Ironbuilt

Slow down jim..  i got this..


----------



## jacked391

3


----------



## Slate23

2


----------



## d2r2ddd

2


----------



## kubes

3 lb is that slower?


----------



## Slate23

3


----------



## kubes

4


----------



## swolesearcher

1
ib=god


----------



## kubes

5


----------



## ProFIT

:sFun_TVtrouble:


----------



## swolesearcher

2


----------



## ProFIT

:action-smiley-033:


----------



## SURGE

1


----------



## Jhezel

Damm Mofo, nice pics


----------



## SURGE

2


----------



## Slate23

4


----------



## LastChance

1


----------



## d2r2ddd

3


----------



## BIG D

Jo


----------



## LastChance

2


----------



## swolesearcher

3


----------



## LastChance

3


----------



## BIG D




----------



## Slate23

4


----------



## Daniel11

1 party's on!


----------



## SURGE

3


----------



## BigBob

Love IP


----------



## Daniel11

2.


----------



## Ironbuilt

Gooooooo IB!  Gooooooooo IB!


----------



## Slate23

5


----------



## Nattydread

Uno


----------



## SURGE

4


----------



## swolesearcher

4


----------



## Ironbuilt

MoFo said:


> 1
> ib=god



She loves when i hit beast mode as we cuddle.:love1:


----------



## LastChance

4


----------



## SURGE

5


----------



## LastChance

5


----------



## BIG D

1


----------



## Thunder46

1


----------



## Daniel11

3. First nap if the contest already.   Oh yeah.


----------



## Ironbuilt

New  avi lookin good big d ..


----------



## BIG D

thanks ib me and the gf on halloween


----------



## IPGear

This board has been great to us over the years!

We are always looking for ways to give back to the community
and contributing to another Anasci contest along with our current
Scammers Special is a great way to do this!

Good luck everyone!

Sincerely,
IPG (taIPan Group)


----------



## BIG D

ib...we were hippies as you can see


----------



## Ironbuilt

True that Big D...  and double True that  to  ip also!!  
Great sponsor!


----------



## Fitnik13

*Its me Bitches!!!!*

Game on


----------



## Jhezel

1


----------



## Nattydread

2


----------



## jacked391

Lookin good fitnik. Yup


----------



## BigBob

The fucking northern star! ya baby!


----------



## LuKiFeR

1


----------



## Phoe2006

1


----------



## Ironbuilt

Fitnik13 said:


> Game on



Lookn good..


----------



## LuKiFeR

2


----------



## Phoe2006

2


----------



## Ironbuilt

Hey Lukifer ..no love for  ib?   Howz it going..?.


Fitnik13 lets work on the tan.....


----------



## Phoe2006

3


----------



## jacked391

Yetti workin on tan?


----------



## Daniel11

4.  Immonna win this bish.  Full  mo-vember beard in effect.


----------



## Phoe2006

4


----------



## zman12

1


----------



## Big-John

1


----------



## Phoe2006

5


----------



## Fitnik13

*Deuces*

:headbang


----------



## Big-John

2


----------



## Fitnik13

*Annnnd*

What


----------



## swolesearcher

Fitnik13 said:


> What



keep posting pics of you


----------



## BigBob

3


----------



## Fitnik13

*La la*

:yeahthat:


----------



## jacked391

Yup


----------



## d2r2ddd

1


----------



## Nattydread

3


----------



## jacked391

Yum damn natty yup


----------



## Daniel11

5.


----------



## Nattydread

4


----------



## d2r2ddd

2


----------



## Nattydread

5


----------



## d2r2ddd

3


----------



## jacked391

Dst


----------



## Slate23

1


----------



## Fitnik13

*Cuties*

:yeahthat:


----------



## Ironbuilt

Fitnik13 said:


> :yeahthat:


:action-smiley-041:
LOL..  i smell bacon   .. yummm..


----------



## jacked391

Yup


----------



## Ironbuilt

Another extra hour of coronaing tonite..clocks back..   not u mofo u live on  the neverland ranch ..


----------



## Slate23

2


----------



## kubes

1


----------



## BigBob

1 Good morning Boys and Girls


----------



## kubes

Good morning Bob 2


----------



## Enigmatic707

1


----------



## BigBob

Yo Jim! And I see Enigmatic!


----------



## Slate23

3


----------



## swolesearcher

Ironbuilt said:


> Another extra hour of coronaing tonite..clocks back..   not u mofo u live on  the neverland ranch ..



:drunks::action-smiley-033::food-smiley-022::food-smiley-012::food-smiley-004: then :3some::bj::rockmusic:


----------



## chrisr116

1


----------



## BigBob

3


----------



## chrisr116

2


----------



## BIG D




----------



## chrisr116

3


----------



## kubes

3


----------



## chrisr116

4


----------



## kubes

4


----------



## chrisr116

5


----------



## kubes

5


----------



## LastChance

1


----------



## Big-John

1


----------



## LastChance

2


----------



## Enigmatic707

BigBob said:


> Yo Jim! And I see Enigmatic!



2
What up bigbob!!!


----------



## LastChance

3


----------



## Phoe2006

1


----------



## LastChance

4


----------



## swolesearcher

2


----------



## LastChance

5


----------



## BigBob

Gotta love john deer


----------



## Phoe2006

2


----------



## Big-John

2


----------



## Gj

1


----------



## Big-John

3


----------



## Ironbuilt

MoFo said:


> :drunks::action-smiley-033::food-smiley-022::food-smiley-012::food-smiley-004: then :3some::bj::rockmusic:



Roglol!   Yes in that order with "Baby got Back"  playing on the guitar..


----------



## Big-John

4


----------



## Nattydread

Uno


----------



## BIG D

4 eyes


----------



## Nattydread

Two


----------



## Phoe2006

3


----------



## BIG D




----------



## Daniel11

1. Woohoo. Extra hour of sleep.  Or extra hour to hit the gym.


----------



## BigBob

4


----------



## Phoe2006

4


----------



## Slate23

4


----------



## Phoe2006

5


----------



## Nattydread

3


----------



## Daniel11

2


----------



## vikingquest

1


----------



## Nattydread

4


----------



## Daniel11

3


----------



## amateurmale

1


----------



## MightyJohn

1


----------



## swolesearcher

3


----------



## ProFIT

:action-smiley-033:


----------



## Daniel11

4


----------



## jacked391




----------



## Slate23

5


----------



## PecKerW0OD

1


----------



## Ironbuilt

Tequila sunrise Sunday .. Mofo down the street at Lé Chic.. Good food there bro..


----------



## d2r2ddd

1


----------



## BIG D

ur seachickens got lucky today ib!


----------



## MightyJohn

2


----------



## d2r2ddd

2


----------



## ripped358

3


----------



## zman12

1


----------



## Daniel11

5


----------



## d2r2ddd

3


----------



## zman12

2


----------



## Nattydread

5


----------



## zman12

3


----------



## Slate23

1


----------



## jacked391

Yup


----------



## PecKerW0OD

1


----------



## Ironbuilt

BIG D said:


> ur seachickens got lucky today ib!



Lol.. No doubt..
Then colts took over..lol.


----------



## d2r2ddd

4


----------



## PecKerW0OD

2


----------



## BigBob

1


----------



## PecKerW0OD

3


----------



## BigBob

Good Morning PeckerWood


----------



## PecKerW0OD

4


----------



## BigBob

3


----------



## swolesearcher

good morning homies


----------



## LastChance

1


----------



## BigBob

4


----------



## LastChance

2


----------



## chrisr116

1


----------



## Big-John

1


----------



## chrisr116

2


----------



## LastChance

3


----------



## chrisr116

3


----------



## LastChance

4


----------



## chrisr116

4


----------



## Phoe2006

1


----------



## chrisr116

5...that didn't take long at all today..


----------



## Phoe2006

2


----------



## LastChance

5


----------



## kubes

1


----------



## Phoe2006

3


----------



## BIG D

Ironbuilt said:


> Lol.. No doubt..
> Then colts took over..lol.



yea tampa and houston need to learn how to CLOSE games :banghead:


----------



## Phoe2006

4 no kidding was really disappointed in Houston and especially there damn kicker 3 missed field goals wtf???


----------



## kubes

2


----------



## Phoe2006

5


----------



## kubes

3


----------



## PecKerW0OD

5


----------



## kubes

4


----------



## BigBob

5


----------



## kubes

5


----------



## d2r2ddd

4


----------



## swolesearcher

2


----------



## Ironbuilt

Knocked knees bad to breed mofo..


----------



## Daniel11

1. ^^ I agree with IBs comment


----------



## Slate23

2


----------



## Big-John

2


----------



## Nattydread

Uno


----------



## swolesearcher

3


----------



## BIG D




----------



## Daniel11

2


----------



## Slate23

3


----------



## Gj

1


----------



## Big-John

4


----------



## Slate23

4


----------



## Big-John

5


----------



## Thunder46

one


----------



## Daniel11

3


----------



## Fitnik13

*IB sent me this of MOFO*

Mofo need to do a butt blaster & squats


----------



## Nattydread

Two


----------



## swolesearcher

Fitnik13 said:


> Mofo need to do a butt blaster & squats



that`s your boyfriend honey


----------



## Nattydread

3


----------



## Flex2019

1


----------



## Jhezel

7


----------



## AtomAnt

In


----------



## BIG D

It's cold


----------



## swolesearcher

:spam:


----------



## Daniel11

4


----------



## Slate23

5


----------



## tri-terror

Go pack go!


----------



## brokenarrow

1


----------



## d2r2ddd

1


----------



## brokenarrow

2


----------



## Nattydread

4


----------



## zman12

1


----------



## d2r2ddd

2


----------



## Nattydread

5


----------



## jacked391

Yup


----------



## zman12

3


----------



## Ironbuilt

Fitnik13 said:


> Mofo need to do a butt blaster & squats



Lmao..mofo too much ass botox son..!  :sFun_Nahnahnabig:


----------



## MightyJohn

1


----------



## d2r2ddd

3


----------



## amateurmale

me


----------



## Daniel11

Five.  And goodnite Ansci sluts


----------



## jacked391

Yup


----------



## Gj

2


----------



## Slate23

Da Bears!


----------



## Ironbuilt

New fish for the Sasquatch I see..


----------



## swolesearcher

Ironbuilt said:


> New fish for the Sasquatch I see..



perv 
she deserves a repost


----------



## kubes

1


----------



## BigBob

1


----------



## kubes

2


----------



## Slate23

2


----------



## kubes

3


----------



## LastChance

1


----------



## kubes

4


----------



## LastChance

2


----------



## kubes

5


----------



## LastChance

3


----------



## BigBob

Time to inflict some pain on the shoulders


----------



## Slate23

3


----------



## LastChance

4


----------



## Enigmatic707

1


----------



## LastChance

5


----------



## zman12

1


----------



## chrisr116

1


----------



## Slate23

4


----------



## chrisr116

2


----------



## tri-terror

i have been awake forever


----------



## chrisr116

3


----------



## Thunder46

one


----------



## Flex2019

1


----------



## chrisr116

4


----------



## BIG D

morning


----------



## BigBob

2


----------



## WTHagain1

1


----------



## chrisr116

5


----------



## Jhezel

1


----------



## Big-John

1


----------



## Phoe2006

1


----------



## swolesearcher

brokenarrow said:


> 2



you need 25 posts to enter the contest


----------



## Daniel11

1.  Leg day! Fuuaarrk yaaahhh!!!

Let's do this


----------



## Phoe2006

2


----------



## Big-John

2


----------



## Phoe2006

3


----------



## BigBob

3


----------



## Big-John

3


----------



## d2r2ddd

4


----------



## Big-John

4


----------



## Nattydread

Uno


----------



## Phoe2006

4


----------



## Daniel11

2.


----------



## BigBob

Yo Danel !!!! whats up!


----------



## BIG D

1


----------



## joshck

1


----------



## Phoe2006

5


----------



## swolesearcher

3


----------



## Big-John

5


----------



## joshck

2


----------



## Gj

1


----------



## Ironbuilt

MoFo said:


> perv
> she deserves a repost



I see shes uses the extra stiff yetty rod thats used to troll for suckers mofo.


----------



## BIG D

ib u one crazy dude haha


----------



## Flex2019

2


----------



## Jhezel

MoFo said:


> 3



Very nice


----------



## Thunder46

Two


----------



## BigBob

5


----------



## The Grim Repper

1.  Cap'n Smutley reporting for duty!


----------



## Daniel11

3


----------



## Slate23

5


----------



## Nattydread

2


----------



## WTHagain1

2


----------



## Nattydread

3


----------



## Fitnik13

*1 out of 5*

:headbang:


----------



## swolesearcher

4


----------



## BIG D

7


----------



## Ironbuilt

Cool Fitnik13...


----------



## Nattydread

4


----------



## jacked391

yo


----------



## AtomAnt

sup


----------



## joshck

3


----------



## Daniel11

4


----------



## swolesearcher

IB`s a Hillibilly


----------



## jacked391

Yup


----------



## WTHagain1

3


----------



## Fitnik13

*2 out 5*

Killer Nico


----------



## Ironbuilt

MoFo said:


> IB`s a Hillibilly



WTH FITNIK13!! don't like that dam crooked no good site adopted son of mine!!  I need backing up u cover when I dont see this crap.. :naughty1:


----------



## d2r2ddd

1


----------



## Fitnik13

Ib is a nice hillbillie except the day he called me a ghost member! Lol


----------



## joshck

4


----------



## jacked391

Hey yetti diner near near near near near near neeeer lmfao


----------



## zman12

2


----------



## MightyJohn

1


----------



## BIG D

Bed time


----------



## AnaSCI

Everyone, be sure to check out the latest issue of the AnaSCI Newsletter:

http://www.anasci.org/vB/anasci-newsletters/33857-anasci-newsletter-issue-11-a.html


----------



## d2r2ddd

2


----------



## The Grim Repper

2 :d


----------



## Fitnik13




----------



## The Grim Repper

:yeahthat:


----------



## d2r2ddd

3


----------



## zman12

4


----------



## d2r2ddd

4


----------



## Nattydread

5


----------



## The Grim Repper

4


----------



## Big-John

1


----------



## Slate23

1


----------



## Jhezel

11


----------



## BigBob

Does


----------



## kubes

1


----------



## LastChance

1


----------



## Slate23

2


----------



## kubes

2


----------



## chrisr116

1


----------



## Slate23

3


----------



## kubes

3


----------



## LastChance

2


----------



## kubes

4


----------



## LastChance

3


----------



## chrisr116

2


----------



## kubes

5


----------



## LastChance

4


----------



## chrisr116

3


----------



## LastChance

5


----------



## chrisr116

4


----------



## PecKerW0OD

1


----------



## zman12

1


----------



## chrisr116

5


----------



## Slate23

4


----------



## BIG D

1


----------



## joshck

1


----------



## Big-John

2


----------



## BigBob

A bear


----------



## amateurmale

Momo


----------



## PecKerW0OD

2


----------



## Thunder46

1


----------



## Phoe2006

1


----------



## Big-John

3


----------



## Flex2019

1


----------



## Phoe2006

2


----------



## Daniel11

^^ wow. I know where she can be dragon that ass...mmmm hmmm 

1


----------



## Gj

1


----------



## swolesearcher

1


----------



## Thunder46

2


----------



## Gj

2


----------



## joshck

2


----------



## Big-John

4


----------



## Gj

3


----------



## Big-John

5


----------



## Ironbuilt

Fitnik13 said:


> Ib is a nice hillbillie except the day he called me a ghost member! Lol



Lol.. Well Casper that was day one so lets both hold hands and say thanks ib, you're such a diamond in my heart.. awwww  .   Now whens dinner? LOL
.


----------



## Nattydread

Uno


----------



## PecKerW0OD

3


----------



## Jhezel

3


----------



## jacked391

Yup


----------



## swolesearcher

Ironbuilt said:


> Lol.. Well Casper that was day one so lets both hold hands and say thanks ib, you're such a diamond in my heart.. awwww  .   Now whens dinner? LOL
> .



nooo IB you got kids and wife
2


----------



## AtomAnt

cha cha chaaaa


----------



## BIG D

leg day


----------



## Phoe2006

3


----------



## Nattydread

2


----------



## Ironbuilt

MoFo said:


> nooo IB you got kids and wife
> 2



HAHAHAHAHAAHA. NO I DONT YOU DICK
.   ..i dont consider u a son since u stole my ex and got her.pregnant with a yetty trifecta..


----------



## Phoe2006

4


----------



## Akamai

Glad the fellas are back, keep em coming.
Ak


----------



## Daniel11

2.


----------



## ProFIT

:action-smiley-043:


----------



## Phoe2006

5


----------



## Ironbuilt

Free swole pops today!


----------



## Nattydread

3


----------



## Daniel11

3.  New bottle too filters came today in the mail. Turns out I orders wrong size without paying attention.  FML.


----------



## Fitnik13

*1 out of 5*

Mr Lil


----------



## jacked391

Yup


----------



## Fitnik13

*2 out of 5*

:sniper:


----------



## swolesearcher

Ironbuilt said:


> HAHAHAHAHAAHA. NO I DONT YOU DICK
> .   ..i dont consider u a son since u stole my ex and got her.pregnant with a yetty trifecta..


hahahah lmao 



Fitnik13 said:


> :sniper:



keep dreaming.. i think you are disqualified from this contest because last month you did 3 posts back to back.. lol.. ask admin


----------



## Ironbuilt

Fitnik13 said:


> :sniper:



You been doin iron work i see..  u get a vswole pop!
Its almost birthday time.:sLo_BigBearHug::celebrating::celebrate:
.


----------



## swolesearcher

4


----------



## PecKerW0OD

4


----------



## Daniel11

4.  Think I'm gonna make some Epi-pops for my wife.   10mg per epistane per pop.  Give her one a day.


----------



## Fitnik13

MOFO!!!! you're such a fucking HATER!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## d2r2ddd

1


----------



## zman12

1


----------



## PecKerW0OD

5


----------



## d2r2ddd

2


----------



## Fitnik13

*This is hater azz MOFO*

lol


----------



## ProFIT

:victory1:


----------



## d2r2ddd

3


----------



## zman12

2


----------



## Akamai

2


----------



## MightyJohn

1


----------



## jacked391

Yeah fitnik wah wah a wah awahhh!  ;-) lmao Alice


----------



## Nattydread

4


----------



## The Grim Repper

1. WTF am I doing up.


----------



## Daniel11

5 and out


----------



## Jhezel

1


----------



## Nattydread

5


----------



## Slate23

1


----------



## Ironbuilt

Mr vitamin world^^^ look good on those free sups..

Roglol!! Mofo you are getting led around like Mj and Mr Lil on a leash by fitnik13 . I  told u shorty can't be messed with, she's like a wet cat In a paper sack that I shook for 10 minutes. .  Right 13?  Buddy ol' pal!


----------



## BigBob

Yo


----------



## PecKerW0OD

1


----------



## swolesearcher

1


----------



## Phoe2006

1


----------



## BigBob

Yeti !!!!!!


----------



## PecKerW0OD

2


----------



## chrisr116

1


----------



## LastChance

1


----------



## swolesearcher

2


----------



## LastChance

2


----------



## Slate23

2


----------



## LastChance

3


----------



## Slate23

Ironbuilt said:


> Mr vitamin world^^^ look good on those free sups..
> 
> Roglol!! Mofo you are getting led around like Mj and Mr Lil on a leash by fitnik13 . I  told u shorty can't be messed with, she's like a wet cat In a paper sack that I shook for 10 minutes. .  Right 13?  Buddy ol' pal!



You have the Horny Goat Weed and colon cleanse that you asked for coming your way buddy. Your welcome.


----------



## zman12

1


----------



## LastChance

4


----------



## Phoe2006

2


----------



## LastChance

5


----------



## kubes

1


----------



## Phoe2006

3- hmm


----------



## kubes

2


----------



## BIG D

1


----------



## kubes

3


----------



## BigBob

Hide the women, Yeti's on the lose


----------



## PecKerW0OD

3


----------



## kubes

4


----------



## Big-John

1


----------



## The Grim Repper

2


----------



## kubes

5


----------



## Big-John

2


----------



## Slate23

4


----------



## Gj

1


----------



## Big-John

3


----------



## jacked391

Yup


----------



## Daniel11

1.


----------



## swolesearcher

3


----------



## Nattydread

Uno


----------



## PecKerW0OD

4


----------



## Thunder46

one


----------



## Nattydread

Two


----------



## Slate23

Last


----------



## Big-John

4


----------



## Gj

2


----------



## AtomAnt

1


----------



## Jhezel

7


----------



## Gj

3


----------



## Nattydread

3


----------



## jacked391

Yum yum^^^^^^


----------



## BigBob

^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^
Perfection


----------



## Phoe2006

4


----------



## Daniel11

2


----------



## Phoe2006

5


----------



## Akamai

Hi

Ak


----------



## Big-John

5


----------



## swolesearcher

4


----------



## BigBob

You gotta feed the Drol


----------



## BIG D

1


----------



## swolesearcher

5
once you go black you don`t go back


----------



## Adam_david

1


----------



## BIG D

7


----------



## jacked391

Where's the yetti.


----------



## Ironbuilt

Lmao.... ↑  

Just got 5 pairs of lululemon shorts for Fitnik13
Pre-bann of course and im washing 20 times to be nice...


----------



## Nattydread

4


----------



## MightyJohn

1


----------



## BIG D

Hi


----------



## d2r2ddd

1


----------



## zman12

2


----------



## d2r2ddd

2


----------



## zman12

3


----------



## Nattydread

5


----------



## jacked391

IB sent me his sig series swole pops. :sFun_Nahnahnabig:


----------



## Daniel11

^^^lmao. 

3


----------



## Jhezel

1


----------



## Slate23

1


----------



## Ironbuilt

Thats an awesome idea jacked!!! Get a sack a dbol and dip your wet lolly in it before u lift..

Fitnik13 gettin show ready so i donate this post to her..but i get the winnings.. . ib=fair


----------



## Slate23

2


----------



## kubes

1


----------



## d2r2ddd

3


----------



## kubes

2


----------



## BigBob

Good morning


----------



## kubes

3 good morning BigBob


----------



## chrisr116

1


----------



## kubes

4


----------



## LastChance

1


----------



## kubes

5


----------



## LastChance

2


----------



## zman12

1


----------



## BIG D

1


----------



## LastChance

3


----------



## Slate23

3


----------



## LastChance

4


----------



## d2r2ddd

4


----------



## LastChance

5


----------



## jacked391

Yup


----------



## Jhezel

1


----------



## joshck

1


----------



## Fitnik13

1


----------



## d2r2ddd

5


----------



## Big-John

1


----------



## BigBob

Yo Big John! whats up bro?


----------



## Daniel11

1 tgif!!!!


----------



## joshck

2


----------



## Daniel11

2


----------



## amateurmale

Scratch and sniff


----------



## Nattydread

Uno


----------



## Gj

1


----------



## swolesearcher

1


----------



## Gj

2


----------



## BIG D

2


----------



## Gj

3


----------



## Slate23

4


----------



## Big-John

2


----------



## Slate23

5. Have a great Friday everyone.


----------



## jacked391

ib dbol snow cones hahaha


----------



## Nattydread

2


----------



## Big-John

3


----------



## Bull_Nuts

1


----------



## Daniel11

3. 

How many licks does it take to get to the DBOL center of a DBOL pop?

I dunno? Ask Mr.Swole


----------



## BigBob

Is it "I Love IB Day"?


----------



## Nattydread

3


----------



## Phoe2006

1


----------



## Jhezel

7


----------



## swolesearcher

2


----------



## Big-John

4


----------



## BIG D

good dog


----------



## Big-John

5


----------



## Bull_Nuts

2


----------



## swolesearcher

3


----------



## Phoe2006

2


----------



## vikingquest

1


----------



## Phoe2006

3


----------



## vikingquest

2


----------



## Phoe2006

4


----------



## Bull_Nuts

3


----------



## Phoe2006

5


----------



## jacked391

Yup


----------



## chrisr116

2


----------



## swolesearcher

4


----------



## jacked391

Yup


----------



## Daniel11

4


----------



## chrisr116

3


----------



## zman12

3


----------



## Daniel11

5


----------



## vikingquest

3


----------



## zman12

4


----------



## Bull_Nuts

4


----------



## powders101

1


----------



## Slate23

1


----------



## chrisr116

1


----------



## Jhezel

8


----------



## Ironbuilt

:action-smiley-070: =  Mofo and fitnik13  today..


----------



## swolesearcher

1


----------



## BigBob

Hey Now


----------



## jacked391

Yup


----------



## The Grim Repper

Good morning AnaSCI.  Busy day ahead, let's get started!
1.


----------



## d2r2ddd

1


----------



## LastChance

1


----------



## jacked391

Frickin spent damn


----------



## kubes

1


----------



## BigBob

2


----------



## kubes

2


----------



## d2r2ddd

2


----------



## LastChance

2


----------



## kubes

3


----------



## LastChance

3


----------



## kubes

4


----------



## LastChance

4


----------



## kubes

5


----------



## LastChance

5


----------



## Big-John

1


----------



## BIG D

I


----------



## swolesearcher

2


----------



## Big-John

2


----------



## jacked391

Yup


----------



## Big-John

3


----------



## Nattydread

Uno


----------



## Phoe2006

1


----------



## Daniel11

1.  Selling my Olympic weight set.  PM  for details.  (SF Bay Area, CA)


----------



## Phoe2006

2 the perfect wife


----------



## swolesearcher

3


----------



## Phoe2006

3


----------



## jacked391

Yum


----------



## Daniel11

2.  Love me some tattoos


----------



## Ironbuilt

Bed time  goodnight from ugoslavia..


----------



## joshck

1


----------



## Big-John

4


----------



## Phoe2006

4


----------



## swolesearcher

Ironbuilt said:


> Bed time  goodnight from ugoslavia..



wth? wrong spell...lol


----------



## Phoe2006

5 and her nipples are covered up by her hair


----------



## Daniel11

3. Picture seem legit.


----------



## zman12

1


----------



## electrickettle6

1


----------



## Ironbuilt

Yugoslavian Italian f*****..  Lol. . Is that spelled right ? Mr. Spelling police officer Mofo ?


----------



## BIG D

1


----------



## chrisr116

3


----------



## BigBob

3


----------



## Jhezel

1


----------



## Daniel11

4.   Epic nap.  Gonna have epic workout and epic cheat meal.


----------



## Nattydread

Two


----------



## chrisr116

Daniel11 said:


> 4.   Epic nap.  Gonna have epic workout and epic cheat meal.



I just at $10 of food at Taco Bell. 
4


----------



## Daniel11

chrisr116 said:


> I just at $10 of food at Taco Bell.
> 4



There was a time when that was like 30 tacos.  

5


----------



## amateurmale

9


----------



## chrisr116

5


----------



## BIG D

7


----------



## Slate23

2


----------



## Bull_Nuts

1


----------



## swolesearcher

Ironbuilt said:


> Yugoslavian Italian f*****..  Lol. . Is that spelled right ? Mr. Spelling police officer Mofo ?



lol i love you dad


----------



## Ironbuilt

Lol  why are u awake!  I just woke up in Coppenhagen Germany as i am lost..


----------



## Nattydread

3


----------



## Bull_Nuts

2


----------



## zman12

3


----------



## BIG D

7


----------



## d2r2ddd

1


----------



## Slate23

3


----------



## Big-John

1


----------



## Jhezel

5


----------



## d2r2ddd

2


----------



## Phoe2006

1 damn it man↓↓↓


----------



## Ironbuilt

She makes my weinersnitzel hot phoe..


----------



## Slate23

1


----------



## Phoe2006

2


----------



## Slate23

2


----------



## jacked391

Yup


----------



## kubes

1


----------



## Slate23

3


----------



## BigBob

1


----------



## d2r2ddd

3


----------



## jacked391

Dos


----------



## The Grim Repper

1. In before fasted cardio! w00t!


----------



## LastChance

1


----------



## PecKerW0OD

1


----------



## LastChance

2


----------



## PecKerW0OD

2


----------



## LastChance

3


----------



## Big-John

2


----------



## LastChance

4


----------



## vikingquest

1


----------



## kubes

2


----------



## LastChance

5


----------



## kubes

3


----------



## d2r2ddd

4


----------



## Jhezel

4


----------



## kubes

4


----------



## swolesearcher

Ironbuilt said:


> Lol  why are u awake!  I just woke up in Coppenhagen Germany as i am lost..



how the hell did you get there?? lol


----------



## kubes

5


----------



## Daniel11

1.  Copenhagen in Germany?  Da Fuk kinda geometry is that?


----------



## BigBob

68° is the perfect temp for the Drol.


----------



## PecKerW0OD

3


----------



## BIG D

6


----------



## Phoe2006

3


----------



## Daniel11

2.  PIP is making me walk like an old man with a bunk hip.


----------



## Slate23

4


----------



## Phoe2006

4


----------



## BigBob

3


----------



## Phoe2006

5


----------



## amateurmale

5


----------



## Nattydread

Uno


----------



## Daniel11

3


----------



## Big-John

3


----------



## jacked391

Damn natty


----------



## swolesearcher

2


----------



## Big-John

4


----------



## vikingquest

2


----------



## swolesearcher

3


----------



## Nattydread

2


----------



## Bull_Nuts

1


----------



## swolesearcher

4


----------



## Daniel11

4


----------



## Akamai

Yo

Ak


----------



## BigBob

4


----------



## Big-John

5


----------



## BigBob

Big John! whats up!


----------



## PecKerW0OD

4


----------



## Bull_Nuts

2


----------



## Nattydread

3


----------



## powders101

1


----------



## swolesearcher

5


----------



## powders101

2


----------



## Bull_Nuts

3


----------



## powders101

3


----------



## Bull_Nuts

4


----------



## Thunder46

1


----------



## powders101

4


----------



## Slate23

5 have a great night everyone. About to watch some Walking Dead. Best show on TV.


----------



## powders101

5


----------



## d2r2ddd

1


----------



## zman12

2


----------



## The Grim Repper

Slate23 said:


> 5 have a great night everyone. About to watch some Walking Dead. Best show on TV.



I'll be watching too brother, never miss it!  Got the season 3 dvd blu ray for the Mrs. for her birthday.


----------



## d2r2ddd

2


----------



## BIG D

7


----------



## zman12

3


----------



## vikingquest

3


----------



## Jhezel

1


----------



## d2r2ddd

3


----------



## zman12

4


----------



## Nattydread

4


----------



## Thunder46

2


----------



## The Grim Repper

Yo!


----------



## MightyJohn

1


----------



## Daniel11

5.


----------



## Nattydread

5


----------



## Slate23

1


----------



## Ironbuilt

Hey slate!  Did u dump the bears and become a seahawk fan brutha?


----------



## LastChance

1


----------



## Ironbuilt

LC why are u awake!!! Lol


----------



## LastChance

2....got called in to work last night.  Ugh.  Been here since 11:30 last night.  Gonna shag ass around 8 though.


----------



## PecKerW0OD

1


----------



## LastChance

3


----------



## PecKerW0OD

2


----------



## LastChance

4


----------



## d2r2ddd

4


----------



## LastChance

5


----------



## kubes

1


----------



## Slate23

Ironbuilt said:


> Hey slate!  Did u dump the bears and become a seahawk fan brutha?



Ummm... No. Lets just see how far the Seahawks go in the playoffs brother before you get a big head. Well bigger than it is already


----------



## kubes

2


----------



## Bull_Nuts

1


----------



## kubes

3


----------



## swolesearcher

1


----------



## kubes

4


----------



## PecKerW0OD

3


----------



## Big-John

1


----------



## kubes

5


----------



## Big-John

2


----------



## swolesearcher

2


----------



## Big-John

3


----------



## BIG D

1


----------



## Jhezel

9


----------



## chrisr116

1


----------



## zman12

1


----------



## chrisr116

2


----------



## vikingquest

1


----------



## swolesearcher

3


----------



## zman12

2


----------



## Big-John

4


----------



## chrisr116

3


----------



## Big-John

5


----------



## chrisr116

4


----------



## Daniel11

MoFo said:


> 3



Oh well good morning to you too.


----------



## BIG D

1


----------



## Thunder46

one


----------



## Gj

1


----------



## BigBob

1


----------



## Slate23

3


----------



## Nattydread

Uno


----------



## Gj

2


----------



## swolesearcher

4


----------



## BigBob

2x


----------



## BIG D

7


----------



## Kalel

Need


----------



## Nattydread

2


----------



## Daniel11

2


----------



## Phoe2006

1


----------



## Slate23

4


----------



## Phoe2006

2


----------



## Thunder46

two


----------



## Bull_Nuts

1


----------



## Akamai

Ak


----------



## BIG D

1


----------



## Bull_Nuts

2


----------



## Nattydread

3


----------



## Phoe2006

3


----------



## BigBob

^^^^^^^
:love1::love1:


----------



## Bull_Nuts

3


----------



## Thunder46

Three


----------



## Jhezel

Vii


----------



## Nattydread

4


----------



## swolesearcher

5


----------



## Slate23

5


----------



## Bull_Nuts

4


----------



## Phoe2006

4


----------



## BigBob

Yum


----------



## Phoe2006

5


----------



## Jhezel

1


----------



## Bull_Nuts

5


----------



## Akamai

Ak


----------



## amateurmale

Slam


----------



## Daniel11

3.


----------



## zman12

3


----------



## d2r2ddd

1


----------



## Akamai

Ak


----------



## Nattydread

5


----------



## d2r2ddd

2


----------



## zman12

4


----------



## MightyJohn

2


----------



## d2r2ddd

3


----------



## Daniel11

4.


----------



## Slate23

1


----------



## jacked391

Yup


----------



## Slate23

2


----------



## Gj

2


----------



## Ironbuilt

1 for fitnik or she will verbally  blacken my eye.. taken one for the team guys...  lol


----------



## Bull_Nuts

1


----------



## Ironbuilt

Just puked on worst ass thread . Great way to diet BN..


----------



## joshck

1


----------



## Slate23

3


----------



## swolesearcher

Team ib!!!!!!


----------



## Phoe2006

1


----------



## kubes

1


----------



## Phoe2006

2


----------



## kubes

2


----------



## LastChance

1


----------



## kubes

3


----------



## LastChance

2


----------



## PecKerW0OD

1


----------



## kubes

4


----------



## LastChance

3


----------



## kubes

5


----------



## LastChance

4


----------



## Big-John

1


----------



## Bull_Nuts

2


----------



## LastChance

5


----------



## Big-John

2


----------



## Thunder46

one


----------



## Slate23

4


----------



## Big-John

3


----------



## BigBob

1


----------



## Slate23

Last. Have a great day everyone


----------



## Phoe2006

3


----------



## d2r2ddd

4


----------



## Phoe2006

4


----------



## Bull_Nuts

3


----------



## Thunder46

2


----------



## Nattydread

Uno


----------



## Big-John

4


----------



## BIG D

7


----------



## Big-John

5


----------



## Daniel11

1.


----------



## Bull_Nuts

4


----------



## d2r2ddd

5


----------



## Gj

1


----------



## Phoe2006

5


----------



## Gj

2


----------



## BIG D

7


----------



## The Grim Repper

1. Morning folks.


----------



## Gj

3


----------



## Bull_Nuts

4


----------



## Daniel11

2.


----------



## Thunder46

3


----------



## Gj

4


----------



## Kalel

Need


----------



## BigBob

2


----------



## swolesearcher

Phoe2006 said:


> 3
> 
> View attachment 9056



NOOOOOOOOO this killed me... :love1:


----------



## BigBob

3


----------



## Daniel11

3


----------



## powders101

1


----------



## Ironbuilt

MoFo said:


> Team ib!!!!!!



They bent my rod Mofo .


----------



## swolesearcher

Ironbuilt said:


> They bent my rod Mofo .



omg!!! bitches!!! toss em in the sea 
3


----------



## Nattydread

2


----------



## The Grim Repper

2


----------



## Ironbuilt

Why are u posting ^^^^


----------



## BIG D




----------



## joshck

2


----------



## Akamai

Ak


----------



## Thunder46

4


----------



## Nattydread

3


----------



## joshck

3


----------



## BIG D

1


----------



## swolesearcher

4


----------



## Daniel11

4


----------



## PecKerW0OD

2


----------



## Nattydread

4


----------



## powders101

3


----------



## The Grim Repper

3. IB, I post, therefore I am.


----------



## swolesearcher

5


----------



## powders101

4


----------



## PecKerW0OD

3


----------



## powders101

5


----------



## BigBob

4


----------



## MightyJohn

1


----------



## jacked391

Big ol booty post 901  yeah boy


----------



## d2r2ddd

1


----------



## PecKerW0OD

4


----------



## Ironbuilt

Thanks Fitnik13.  Got it..lol.. so ill give u this post....not..


----------



## Daniel11

5


----------



## zman12

2


----------



## d2r2ddd

2


----------



## MightyJohn

2


----------



## zman12

3


----------



## Nattydread

5


----------



## d2r2ddd

3


----------



## joshck

1


----------



## PecKerW0OD

1


----------



## Ironbuilt

Did u guys and girls (mofo) know that twice today my clock read
9:10 11/12/13     ..wont ever happen again till 3013 and ill post it again then here so note it.... ib


----------



## Jhezel

3


----------



## Ironbuilt

2 for Fitnik13..   Happy Novembeard.. man up!


----------



## Slate23

1


----------



## Ironbuilt

Rain huh slate?   Better than snow is all i can say.


----------



## jacked391

Yup


----------



## PecKerW0OD

2


----------



## BigBob

1


----------



## Bull_Nuts

1


----------



## sh00t

3.14


----------



## kubes

1


----------



## Bull_Nuts

2


----------



## kubes

2


----------



## Bull_Nuts

3


----------



## Slate23

Ironbuilt said:


> Rain huh slate?   Better than snow is all i can say.



I'll take rain over snow any day.


----------



## BigBob

2


----------



## Slate23

3


----------



## Bull_Nuts

4


----------



## BIG D

7


----------



## Thunder46

1


----------



## Bull_Nuts

5


----------



## Big-John

1


----------



## d2r2ddd

4


----------



## Big-John

2


----------



## BigBob

3


----------



## kubes

3


----------



## Big-John

3


----------



## kubes

4


----------



## The Grim Repper

1.


----------



## kubes

5


----------



## Big-John

4


----------



## Slate23

4


----------



## swolesearcher

1


----------



## Daniel11

1


----------



## Slate23

5


----------



## swolesearcher

2


----------



## BigBob

4


----------



## swolesearcher

3


----------



## Gj

1


----------



## BigBob

5


----------



## Gj

2


----------



## Daniel11

2


----------



## Gj

3


----------



## Nattydread

Uno


----------



## Thunder46

2


----------



## chrisr116

1


----------



## Big-John

5


----------



## Gj

4


----------



## chrisr116

2


----------



## Ironbuilt

Chris u won already.. lol..  and so did i i !!  So lets win again !! LOL!


----------



## AtomAnt

ironbuilt said:


> chris u won already.. Lol..  And so did i i !!  So lets win again !! Lol!



me two!!!


----------



## chrisr116

3


----------



## Nattydread

2


----------



## Thunder46

3


----------



## Akamai

Ak


----------



## tri-terror

Hot dog down a hall way


----------



## Phoe2006

1


----------



## Jhezel

1


----------



## Phoe2006

2


----------



## swolesearcher

4


----------



## BIG D

nice^^^


----------



## Daniel11

3.  Dirrrrty


----------



## Phoe2006

3


----------



## LastChance

1


----------



## sh00t

2


----------



## BIG D

1


----------



## Thunder46

4


----------



## Phoe2006

4 don't know if I already posted this one


----------



## Daniel11

4


----------



## sh00t

2


----------



## swolesearcher

5


----------



## Phoe2006

5


----------



## Nattydread

3


----------



## LastChance

2


----------



## sh00t

3


----------



## ShortStop

1


----------



## zman12

2


----------



## d2r2ddd

1


----------



## MightyJohn

1


----------



## chrisr116

4


----------



## ShortStop

2


----------



## Daniel11

5


----------



## d2r2ddd

2


----------



## zman12

3


----------



## sh00t

7


----------



## Ironbuilt

Taco night..


----------



## Nattydread

4


----------



## d2r2ddd

2


----------



## MightyJohn

2


----------



## ShortStop

3


----------



## jacked391

Yup


----------



## PecKerW0OD

3


----------



## Nattydread

5


----------



## Slate23

1


----------



## Jhezel

5


----------



## Akamai

Ak


----------



## sh00t

47


----------



## d2r2ddd

4


----------



## tri-terror

going for it


----------



## d2r2ddd

5


----------



## ShortStop

1


----------



## BigBob

1


----------



## Phoe2006

1


----------



## LastChance

1


----------



## WTHagain1

1


----------



## zman12

1


----------



## chrisr116

1


----------



## zman12

2


----------



## ShortStop

2


----------



## kubes

1


----------



## chrisr116

2


----------



## kubes

2


----------



## chrisr116

3


----------



## Bull_Nuts

1


----------



## chrisr116

4


----------



## kubes

3


----------



## chrisr116

5


----------



## kubes

4


----------



## sh00t

too


----------



## Phoe2006

2


----------



## kubes

5


----------



## amateurmale

5


----------



## sh00t

7


----------



## BigBob

2


----------



## ShortStop

3


----------



## Phoe2006

3


----------



## Slate23

2


----------



## Bull_Nuts

2


----------



## Phoe2006

4


----------



## Daniel11

1.  Bam!


----------



## ShortStop

4...
Nice tatts


----------



## Ironbuilt

Yes it was a longg ride around the block for taco.


----------



## Daniel11

2.


----------



## Phoe2006

5


----------



## Big-John

1


----------



## swolesearcher

1


----------



## Big-John

2


----------



## Gj

1


----------



## Big-John

3


----------



## Jhezel

11


----------



## Big-John

4


----------



## Bull_Nuts

3


----------



## Big-John

5


----------



## Nattydread

Uno


----------



## swolesearcher

2


----------



## Daniel11

3


----------



## swolesearcher

3


----------



## ShortStop

5


----------



## LastChance

2


----------



## Bull_Nuts

4


----------



## swolesearcher

4


----------



## LastChance

3


----------



## Thunder46

one


----------



## sh00t

sfifty five


----------



## AtomAnt

Oh hi


----------



## PecKerW0OD

1


----------



## Bull_Nuts

5


----------



## MightyJohn

1


----------



## Akamai

Ak


----------



## amateurmale

And 2


----------



## Thunder46

two


----------



## LastChance

4


----------



## BIG D

leggzzzzz


----------



## LastChance

5


----------



## Slate23

3


----------



## sh00t

Q


----------



## WTHagain1

2


----------



## amateurmale

8


----------



## WTHagain1

12


----------



## Akamai

Ak


----------



## Nattydread

2


----------



## BigBob

3


----------



## Nattydread

2


----------



## Gj

2


----------



## Daniel11

4


----------



## Nattydread

4


----------



## zman12

4


----------



## Ironbuilt

Fitniks mean  lol


----------



## d2r2ddd

1


----------



## Daniel11

5


----------



## BIG D

88


----------



## MightyJohn

2


----------



## zman12

5


----------



## MightyJohn

3


----------



## d2r2ddd

2


----------



## ProFIT

:action-smiley-043:


----------



## d2r2ddd

3


----------



## ProFIT

:sAng_compy:


----------



## Nattydread

5


----------



## d2r2ddd

3


----------



## electrickettle6

1


----------



## jacked391

Yup


----------



## tri-terror

Bump


----------



## Slate23

4


----------



## PecKerW0OD

1


----------



## Ironbuilt

:sEm_blush8::bj:


----------



## jacked391

Yetti


----------



## Akamai

Ak


----------



## Slate23

1


----------



## tri-terror

boom


----------



## Slate23

2


----------



## sh00t

1


----------



## Ironbuilt

Slates off work..


----------



## PecKerW0OD

2


----------



## ShortStop

1


----------



## Slate23

Ironbuilt said:


> Slates off work..



No work. Up feeding the baby. Feeling like a zombie. Errrrrrrrrrrrrrr. Traaiiiiiiiiiin!!!!


----------



## kubes

1


----------



## PecKerW0OD

3


----------



## kubes

2


----------



## BigBob

①


----------



## kubes

3


----------



## PecKerW0OD

4


----------



## kubes

4


----------



## LastChance

1


----------



## kubes

5


----------



## LastChance

2


----------



## PecKerW0OD

5


----------



## LastChance

3


----------



## sh00t

2


----------



## LastChance

4


----------



## sh00t

E


----------



## LastChance

5


----------



## sh00t

4


----------



## chrisr116

1


----------



## Big-John

1


----------



## zman12

1


----------



## Big-John

2


----------



## chrisr116

2


----------



## Big-John

3


----------



## chrisr116

3


----------



## Jhezel

1


----------



## Big-John

4


----------



## Slate23

4


----------



## Big-John

5


----------



## Thunder46

1


----------



## WTHagain1

1


----------



## ProFIT

:sFun_hypnotize:


----------



## WTHagain1

2


----------



## Gj

1


----------



## Slate23

5


----------



## BigBob

2


----------



## Thunder46

2


----------



## Phoe2006

1


----------



## Daniel11

1


----------



## BigBob

:love1::love1::love1::love1:


----------



## swolesearcher

1


----------



## amateurmale

Merry Christmas to me


----------



## swolesearcher

2


----------



## Gj

2


----------



## Phoe2006

2


----------



## Nattydread

Uno


----------



## Phoe2006

3


----------



## swolesearcher

3


----------



## Phoe2006

4


----------



## Gj

3


----------



## Phoe2006

5


----------



## Ironbuilt

See you guys found new sets of shoe pictures. Very nice .


----------



## swolesearcher

4


----------



## BIG D

7


----------



## WTHagain1

3


----------



## Daniel11

2.  I like new shoes


----------



## chrisr116

4


----------



## MightyJohn

1


----------



## Thunder46

3


----------



## ShortStop

2


----------



## swolesearcher

5


----------



## ShortStop

3


----------



## Bull_Nuts

1


----------



## WTHagain1

4


----------



## ShortStop

4


----------



## Nattydread

2


----------



## WTHagain1

5


----------



## Nattydread

3


----------



## Bull_Nuts

2


----------



## sh00t

5


----------



## ShortStop

5


----------



## BIG D

1


----------



## Gj

4


----------



## Nattydread

4


----------



## Bull_Nuts

3


----------



## Thunder46

4


----------



## BIG D

http://4-akamai.tapcdn.com/images/t...cary-30-photos-ce8b27f4-sz500x748-animate.jpg


----------



## Daniel11

3


----------



## zman12

4


----------



## d2r2ddd

1


----------



## Bull_Nuts

4


----------



## zman12

5


----------



## Bull_Nuts

5


----------



## powders101

1


----------



## Gj

5


----------



## Nattydread

5


----------



## Slate23

1


----------



## Ironbuilt

Best of luck at your show Fitnik13 .dont beat up any girls or guys please..lol  u  look great today by the way!


----------



## d2r2ddd

2


----------



## Ironbuilt

Spray tan her d2..↑


----------



## BigBob

1


----------



## Slate23

2


----------



## Phoe2006

1


----------



## BigBob

Q:love1:


----------



## Phoe2006

2 haha


----------



## kubes

1


----------



## Phoe2006

3


----------



## kubes

2


----------



## Phoe2006

4


----------



## kubes

3


----------



## Slate23

3


----------



## kubes

4


----------



## BigBob

3


----------



## kubes

5 morning Bob


----------



## BigBob

Hey Jim. Workin this morning. hopefully not all day!


----------



## chrisr116

1


----------



## BigBob

5 Have a Great Day Boys


----------



## Bull_Nuts

1


----------



## Slate23

4


----------



## Phoe2006

5 have a great weekend


----------



## Daniel11

1.  Looks like I'm having a baby.  Wife is preggo. Exciting!


----------



## Big-John

1


----------



## d2r2ddd

3


----------



## Thunder46

one


----------



## Big-John

2


----------



## Daniel11

2.


----------



## Big-John

3


----------



## Gj

1


----------



## amateurmale

0000


----------



## chrisr116

2


----------



## Gj

2


----------



## chrisr116

3


----------



## Jhezel

101


----------



## Daniel11

3.


----------



## Thunder46

2


----------



## chrisr116

4


----------



## WTHagain1

1


----------



## Gj

3


----------



## Ironbuilt

Fitnik13 come home..lol


----------



## WTHagain1

Ironbuilt said:


> Fitnik13 come home..lol



Where has she been?


----------



## zman12

1


----------



## BIG D




----------



## Gj

4


----------



## Daniel11

(


----------



## chrisr116

5


----------



## BIG D




----------



## zman12

2


----------



## Nattydread

Uno


----------



## zman12

3


----------



## Ironbuilt

My kind a gym natty d..


----------



## ShortStop

1


----------



## Jhezel

91


----------



## Nattydread

Two


----------



## BIG D

mmm thats sexy^^^


----------



## Thunder46

Three


----------



## swolesearcher

1


----------



## basskiller




----------



## swolesearcher

2


----------



## Bull_Nuts

2


----------



## ShortStop

2


----------



## Nattydread

3


----------



## Slate23

4


----------



## MightyJohn

1


----------



## swolesearcher

3


----------



## ShortStop

3


----------



## Daniel11

5.


----------



## Slate23

5


----------



## MightyJohn

2


----------



## ShortStop

4


----------



## swolesearcher

4


----------



## ShortStop

5


----------



## Bull_Nuts

3


----------



## Ironbuilt

One for Fitnik13 so she wont beat me up.


----------



## Ironbuilt

One for Fitnik13 so she wont beat me up.:action-smiley-070:


----------



## amateurmale

8


----------



## zman12

4


----------



## Nattydread

4


----------



## Big-John

4


----------



## zman12

5


----------



## Big-John

5


----------



## BIG D

7


----------



## d2r2ddd

1


----------



## Phoe2006

1


----------



## Thunder46

1


----------



## Akamai

ak


----------



## Jhezel

1


----------



## Nattydread

5


----------



## Phoe2006

2


----------



## Ironbuilt

3 hours in a buffet.. lol my samoan brothers can eat..


----------



## Phoe2006

3


----------



## BigBob

1


----------



## Jhezel

1


----------



## BigBob

2


----------



## kubes

1 morning Bob


----------



## BigBob

Morning Jim! we have to stop meeting like this.


----------



## Bull_Nuts

1


----------



## swolesearcher

1


----------



## WTHagain1

^^^^^^^Nice one MoFo!


----------



## Big-John

1


----------



## Slate23

1


----------



## Bull_Nuts

2


----------



## Slate23

2


----------



## kubes

2


----------



## Slate23

3


----------



## BIG D

Morning


----------



## Big-John

2 morning Big D


----------



## kubes

3


----------



## Big-John

3


----------



## kubes

4


----------



## ShortStop

1


----------



## WTHagain1

1


----------



## kubes

5


----------



## Slate23

4


----------



## Jhezel

1


----------



## Slate23

5. Have a great Sunday everyone. Go Bears!


----------



## Thunder46

one


----------



## BIG D




----------



## Ironbuilt

You mean Goooooo Seahawks!!!!    Look for me in the hawks  nest below 12th man flag!!!    Stab a viking in the gut day.. arrrrgg  .

Mofo's  at Lé Chic  ..  what goes on in there stays in there...   and its sunday so the pope is not to proud of  him..LOL!


----------



## chrisr116

1


----------



## ShortStop

2


----------



## Phoe2006

4


----------



## Daniel11

1.


----------



## Phoe2006

5


----------



## WTHagain1

2


----------



## Bull_Nuts

3


----------



## chrisr116

2


----------



## ShortStop

3


----------



## Daniel11

2


----------



## Akamai

Ak


----------



## Big-John

4


----------



## ShortStop

4


----------



## Big-John

5


----------



## Sully

Uno


----------



## ShortStop

5


----------



## Gj

1


----------



## Nattydread

Uno


----------



## Thunder46

two


----------



## swolesearcher

Ironbuilt said:


> You mean Goooooo Seahawks!!!!    Look for me in the hawks  nest below 12th man flag!!!    Stab a viking in the gut day.. arrrrgg  .
> 
> Mofo's  at Lé Chic  ..  what goes on in there stays in there...   and its sunday so the pope is not to proud of  him..LOL!



the pope was there too with all the nuns!!!


----------



## BigBob

4


----------



## Thunder46

Three


----------



## Sully

Dos


----------



## Daniel11

3


----------



## Nattydread

Two


----------



## Ironbuilt

Mofo were the nun nunder each table choken chickens for supper?


What about the Hawks big D ?? Nee Ner Nee Ner .. 
And 49ers? Nee Ner Nee Ner .. Lol.


----------



## Daniel11

4


----------



## zman12

2


----------



## Daniel11

5


----------



## d2r2ddd

1


----------



## zman12

3


----------



## Nattydread

3


----------



## d2r2ddd

2


----------



## Thunder46

4


----------



## zman12

4


----------



## Jhezel

1


----------



## Nattydread

4


----------



## Akamai

Ak


----------



## BIG D

7


----------



## Nattydread

5


----------



## Slate23

1


----------



## Ironbuilt

HAWKS RAWKED!!        

Happy birthday Fitnik13 did u get me a gift?


----------



## BigBob

1


----------



## ShortStop

1


----------



## Slate23

2


----------



## LastChance

1


----------



## swolesearcher

Ironbuilt said:


> Mofo were the nun nunder each table choken chickens for supper?
> 
> 
> What about the Hawks big D ?? Nee Ner Nee Ner ..
> And 49ers? Nee Ner Nee Ner .. Lol.



hhahahahahah yeah !!


----------



## LastChance

2


----------



## Bull_Nuts

1


----------



## sh00t

1


----------



## LastChance

3


----------



## zman12

1


----------



## Phoe2006

1


----------



## kubes

1


----------



## zman12

2


----------



## kubes

2


----------



## Big-John

1


----------



## Slate23

3


----------



## kubes

3


----------



## Slate23

4


----------



## kubes

4


----------



## Slate23

5


----------



## kubes

5


----------



## BIG D

1


----------



## Thunder46

1


----------



## BigBob

2


----------



## Bull_Nuts

2


----------



## Big-John

2


----------



## LastChance

4


----------



## Big-John

3


----------



## Gj

1


----------



## Big-John

4


----------



## Bull_Nuts

3


----------



## chrisr116

1


----------



## ShortStop

2


----------



## Big-John

5


----------



## d2r2ddd

3


----------



## ShortStop

3


----------



## Gj

2


----------



## Thunder46

2


----------



## Daniel11

1.  Camel toes are the best


----------



## LastChance

5


----------



## Bull_Nuts

4


----------



## Gj

3


----------



## Nattydread

Uno


----------



## Ironbuilt

HAPPY BIRTHDAY Fitnik13...


----------



## Gj

4


----------



## Gj

I mean happy bday.


----------



## WTHagain1

1


----------



## Daniel11

2.


----------



## swolesearcher

2


----------



## Daniel11

3.


----------



## Thunder46

3


----------



## swolesearcher

3


----------



## Nattydread

2


----------



## Phoe2006

2


----------



## swolesearcher

4


----------



## Phoe2006

3


----------



## chrisr116

2


----------



## Daniel11

4


----------



## Phoe2006

4


----------



## ShortStop

4


----------



## amateurmale

47


----------



## Phoe2006

5 ↑↑ dam it short


----------



## ShortStop

5...... I know right


----------



## Daniel11

4. The ladies are looking nice in here today! Daaayyuuummm!!!


----------



## Nattydread

3


----------



## swolesearcher

5


----------



## Nattydread

4


----------



## Akamai

Ak


----------



## Bull_Nuts

5


----------



## joshck

1


----------



## Sully

1


----------



## BIG D

7


----------



## sh00t

2


----------



## WTHagain1

Yo


----------



## BigBob

30 Was Up


----------



## Ironbuilt

My dogs out ready to rumble.


----------



## Akamai

Ak


----------



## Jhezel

1


----------



## d2r2ddd

1


----------



## sh00t

3


----------



## zman12

3


----------



## Nattydread

5


----------



## Sully

2


----------



## zman12

4


----------



## sh00t

4


----------



## BigBob

4


----------



## BIG D

7


----------



## d2r2ddd

2


----------



## amateurmale

bam


----------



## d2r2ddd

3


----------



## Akamai

Ak


----------



## d2r2ddd

4


----------



## AtomAnt

1


----------



## Sully

3


----------



## sh00t

5


----------



## Slate23

1


----------



## Ironbuilt

,





Daniel11 said:


> 4. The ladies are looking nice hot in here today for ib  ! Daaayyuuummm!!  Hes a stud!



Youre pregnant....easy i gotem handled..


----------



## sh00t

1


----------



## WTHagain1

1


----------



## Bull_Nuts

1


----------



## kubes

1


----------



## BigBob

Good Morning Guys. About to hit the gym.


----------



## LastChance

1


----------



## BigBob

Yo Whats up LC


----------



## kubes

2


----------



## LastChance

2 - Good morning Bob and Jim.  Early and my pats lost so I gotta eat that shit all day after running my mouth yesterday lol.


----------



## kubes

3 morning LC!


----------



## LastChance

3


----------



## Slate23

2


----------



## kubes

4


----------



## LastChance

4


----------



## kubes

5


----------



## Slate23

3


----------



## LastChance

5


----------



## Slate23

4


----------



## zman12

1


----------



## Thunder46

1


----------



## Phoe2006

1 morning


----------



## BIG D




----------



## Big-John

1


----------



## Slate23

5


----------



## Daniel11

Ironbuilt said:


> ,
> 
> Youre pregnant....easy i gotem handled..



Nicely done IB.  
Hahaha

1.


----------



## Big-John

2


----------



## Jhezel

5


----------



## Phoe2006

2


----------



## Big-John

3


----------



## Bull_Nuts

2


----------



## Big-John

4


----------



## amateurmale

bam


----------



## WTHagain1

Boom


----------



## Big-John

5


----------



## sh00t

2


----------



## chrisr116

1


----------



## amateurmale

bang


----------



## ShortStop

1..... Nicole


----------



## chrisr116

2


----------



## Daniel11

2


----------



## ShortStop

2


----------



## BigBob

Daniel's gonna be a DAD!


----------



## chrisr116

3


----------



## amateurmale

ShortStop said:


> 1..... Nicole



Cool pic. 

My wife follows Nicole Wilkins.  Nicole frequently posts about how every day she has to deal with people telling her she looks like a man. 
I guess the flat, skinny fat, no muscle, no boob look is what does it for them.....either that or they're intimidated.


----------



## Phoe2006

3


----------



## d2r2ddd

5


----------



## Daniel11

BigBob said:


> Daniel's gonna be a DAD!



This is number two.  My boy is 4 yo now.  
He likes to eat Muscle Brownies.  Hahahah


----------



## ShortStop

3


----------



## Phoe2006

4 I'm seeing a lot of reposts of my previous posts lately


----------



## ShortStop

4


----------



## chrisr116

3


----------



## ShortStop

5


----------



## chrisr116

4


----------



## Phoe2006

5 have a great afternoon


----------



## BIG D

ridiculous


----------



## Thunder46

2


----------



## Ironbuilt

Saucey..


----------



## Nattydread

Uno


----------



## Gj

1


----------



## AtomAnt

1


----------



## Nattydread

Two


----------



## BigBob

4


----------



## Daniel11

2


----------



## Jhezel

7


----------



## amateurmale

7


----------



## BIG D




----------



## chrisr116

5


----------



## swolesearcher

1


----------



## sh00t

3


----------



## Nattydread

3


----------



## BIG D




----------



## swolesearcher

2


----------



## sh00t

4


----------



## swolesearcher

3


----------



## Bull_Nuts

3


----------



## Nattydread

4


----------



## sh00t

5


----------



## Thunder46

3


----------



## d2r2ddd

1


----------



## Daniel11

3?


----------



## zman12

3


----------



## PecKerW0OD

1


----------



## d2r2ddd

2


----------



## PecKerW0OD

2


----------



## d2r2ddd

3


----------



## zman12

4


----------



## Jhezel

1


----------



## Daniel11

4


----------



## PecKerW0OD

3


----------



## Daniel11

5


----------



## Nattydread

5


----------



## Jhezel

3


----------



## Slate23

1


----------



## PecKerW0OD

1


----------



## sh00t

Arnold is Numero Uno


----------



## Ironbuilt

You guys seen Bruce on here lately?


----------



## PecKerW0OD

2


----------



## kubes

1


----------



## Slate23

2


----------



## sh00t

Two


----------



## LastChance

1 Good morning.


----------



## kubes

2


----------



## BigBob

1


----------



## PecKerW0OD

3


----------



## kubes

3


----------



## LastChance

2


----------



## kubes

4


----------



## LastChance

3


----------



## kubes

5


----------



## LastChance

4


----------



## zman12

1


----------



## sh00t

3


----------



## zman12

2


----------



## LastChance

5


----------



## Thunder46

1


----------



## sh00t

3


----------



## Slate23

3


----------



## sh00t

5 .... I doubled on on 3's, so this'll be my last post of the day 
good luck brothers!!!


----------



## Jhezel

101


----------



## Slate23

4


----------



## BIG D




----------



## Bull_Nuts

1


----------



## ShortStop

1


----------



## Big-John

1


----------



## chrisr116

1


----------



## WTHagain1

BIG D said:


>



Would love to be that pole.


----------



## Big-John

2


----------



## chrisr116

2


----------



## Daniel11

1


----------



## chrisr116

3


----------



## Big-John

3


----------



## chrisr116

4


----------



## Big-John

4


----------



## chrisr116

5


----------



## Gj

1


----------



## PecKerW0OD

4


----------



## Gj

2


----------



## Big-John

5


----------



## Gj

3


----------



## BigBob

2


----------



## Slate23

5


----------



## Gj

4


----------



## Thunder46

2


----------



## BIG D

1


----------



## Daniel11

2


----------



## Phoe2006

1


----------



## Daniel11

3


----------



## ShortStop

2


----------



## Phoe2006

2


----------



## ShortStop

3


----------



## BIG D




----------



## ShortStop

4


----------



## Bull_Nuts

2


----------



## ShortStop

5


----------



## Thunder46

3


----------



## Daniel11

shortstop said:


> 5



4. Zomg!


----------



## Nattydread

Uno


----------



## Bull_Nuts

3


----------



## BigBob

3


----------



## BIG D

7


----------



## BigBob

Yo Big D what's up!


----------



## Nattydread

Two


----------



## MightyJohn

1


----------



## Daniel11

3


----------



## BigBob

4


----------



## amateurmale

boom


----------



## BigBob

5


----------



## d2r2ddd

1


----------



## zman12

3


----------



## d2r2ddd

2


----------



## drpepper2124




----------



## Nattydread

3


----------



## d2r2ddd

3


----------



## drpepper2124




----------



## zman12

4


----------



## drpepper2124




----------



## Nattydread

4


----------



## drpepper2124




----------



## Bull_Nuts

4


----------



## amateurmale

bobo


----------



## Nattydread

5


----------



## Akamai

Ak


----------



## Slate23

1


----------



## Jhezel

1


----------



## Ironbuilt

Slates up with jr i see


----------



## Slate23

Haha you know me so well. This kid drinks about as much milk as I do.


----------



## BigBob

1


----------



## Slate23

3


----------



## amateurmale

90


----------



## Slate23

4


----------



## sh00t

One


----------



## swolesearcher

1


----------



## BigBob

2


----------



## sh00t

3


----------



## LastChance

1


----------



## zman12

1


----------



## Slate23

5


----------



## zman12

2


----------



## LastChance

2


----------



## kubes

1


----------



## LastChance

3


----------



## kubes

2


----------



## LastChance

4


----------



## kubes

3


----------



## LastChance

5


----------



## kubes

4


----------



## Phoe2006

1


----------



## BIG D




----------



## Phoe2006

2


----------



## kubes

5


----------



## sh00t

Here is #3


----------



## Thunder46

1


----------



## Phoe2006

3


----------



## chrisr116

1


----------



## Phoe2006

4


----------



## Nattydread

Uno


----------



## Gj

1


----------



## Bull_Nuts

1


----------



## Daniel11

1


----------



## Phoe2006

5


----------



## BIG D

Hi


----------



## Gj

2


----------



## BigBob

3


----------



## Gj

3


----------



## BigBob

4


----------



## Daniel11

2


----------



## Bull_Nuts

2


----------



## swolesearcher

2


----------



## Gj

4


----------



## sh00t

4


----------



## Thunder46

3


----------



## BigBob

5


----------



## amateurmale

bim


----------



## BIG D

7


----------



## Big-John

1


----------



## Daniel11

3


----------



## Big-John

2


----------



## swolesearcher

3


----------



## Big-John

3


----------



## Thunder46

4


----------



## Big-John

4


----------



## drpepper2124




----------



## Nattydread

Two


----------



## Big-John

5


----------



## drpepper2124




----------



## swolesearcher

omg


----------



## drpepper2124




----------



## swolesearcher

5


----------



## sh00t

5


----------



## Sully

1


----------



## Daniel11

4.  Fuaarrkk.  Talk about devastation.


----------



## WTHagain1

1


----------



## ShortStop

1


----------



## chrisr116

2


----------



## amateurmale

55


----------



## Daniel11

5


----------



## ShortStop

2


----------



## drpepper2124




----------



## zman12

3


----------



## ShortStop

3


----------



## Jhezel

112


----------



## powders101

1


----------



## ripped358

8


----------



## Nattydread

3


----------



## zman12

4


----------



## ShortStop

4


----------



## powders101

2


----------



## AtomAnt

1


----------



## Nattydread

4


----------



## drpepper2124




----------



## Nattydread

5


----------



## Slate23

1


----------



## sh00t

Arnold is numero Uno


----------



## Slate23

2


----------



## sh00t

Dorian Yates es numero Dos


----------



## Ironbuilt

I think Drpepper needs the " snatch patrol" chicks  you guys post to go " raise morale" in that devestation. Time to move ..


----------



## sh00t

Ronnie Coleman es tres


----------



## Slate23

3


----------



## BigBob

1


----------



## kubes

1


----------



## LastChance

1


----------



## d2r2ddd

1


----------



## LastChance

2


----------



## kubes

2


----------



## BigBob

2


----------



## kubes

3


----------



## LastChance

3


----------



## kubes

4


----------



## LastChance

4


----------



## kubes

5


----------



## LastChance

5


----------



## Bull_Nuts

1


----------



## Slate23

4


----------



## Phoe2006

1 football anyone?


----------



## Slate23

5. Have a great weekend everybody


----------



## zman12

1


----------



## Phoe2006

2


----------



## BIG D

Early morning dentist appt


----------



## Big-John

1


----------



## The Grim Repper

1


----------



## Phoe2006

3


----------



## Bull_Nuts

2


----------



## chrisr116

1


----------



## Gj

1


----------



## Jhezel

11


----------



## Gj

2


----------



## Daniel11

1. No thanks to tornadoes.  Ill take earthquakes anyday.


----------



## sh00t

4


----------



## BigBob

2


----------



## Daniel11

2


----------



## BIG D

1


----------



## BigBob

3


----------



## Thunder46

2


----------



## Ironbuilt

Mofo dont slap your monkey hes got no brain.


----------



## Big-John

2


----------



## Nattydread

Uno


----------



## Big-John

3


----------



## amateurmale

Kablooey


----------



## Big-John

4


----------



## BigBob

Big John! This ones for you!


----------



## PecKerW0OD

1


----------



## Phoe2006

4


----------



## WTHagain1

Word


----------



## Phoe2006

5


----------



## Big-John

5


----------



## BigBob

5


----------



## PecKerW0OD

2


----------



## The Grim Repper

2.


----------



## ripped358

8


----------



## PecKerW0OD

3


----------



## BIG D

6


----------



## sh00t

5


----------



## PecKerW0OD

4


----------



## Jhezel

8


----------



## swolesearcher

1


----------



## PecKerW0OD

5


----------



## chrisr116

2


----------



## swolesearcher

2


----------



## Jhezel

1


----------



## Nattydread

2


----------



## drpepper2124

1


----------



## swolesearcher

3


----------



## Daniel11

3.


----------



## drpepper2124

2


----------



## BIG D

7


----------



## drpepper2124

3


----------



## srd1

Yup


----------



## Daniel11

4


----------



## Nattydread

3


----------



## drpepper2124

4


----------



## AtomAnt

Taipan NPP ftw!!!!


----------



## ShortStop

1


----------



## drpepper2124

5


----------



## ShortStop

2


----------



## zman12

2


----------



## ShortStop

3


----------



## zman12

3


----------



## ShortStop

4


----------



## Sully

1


----------



## ShortStop

5


----------



## Nattydread

4


----------



## zman12

4


----------



## amateurmale

b9fg4eiouwgf39


----------



## Nattydread

5


----------



## Slate23

1


----------



## Ironbuilt

Slates up!   Shout out brutha..


----------



## PecKerW0OD

1


----------



## Slate23

2


----------



## PecKerW0OD

2


----------



## kubes

1


----------



## powders101

1


----------



## kubes

2


----------



## swolesearcher

1


----------



## Daniel11

False alarm - not having a baby. 

FML


----------



## Thunder46

one


----------



## powders101

2


----------



## kubes

3


----------



## BigBob

1


----------



## powders101

3


----------



## d2r2ddd

1


----------



## Big-John

1


----------



## Daniel11

2


----------



## Slate23

3


----------



## kubes

4


----------



## Big-John

2


----------



## kubes

5


----------



## swolesearcher

2


----------



## Ironbuilt

Daniel11 said:


> False alarm - not having a baby.
> 
> FML



WHAT??   The sticks dont usually lie?


----------



## Daniel11

2. I dunno. Just wasn't time.


----------



## Slate23

4


----------



## Thunder46

two


----------



## zman12

1


----------



## BIG D

Going to a wedding today


----------



## zman12

2


----------



## chrisr116

1


----------



## PecKerW0OD

3


----------



## chrisr116

2


----------



## zman12

3


----------



## swolesearcher

3


----------



## Nattydread

Uno


----------



## Phoe2006

1


----------



## ShortStop

1


----------



## swolesearcher

4


----------



## chrisr116

3


----------



## PecKerW0OD

4


----------



## Ironbuilt

IHOP  22 pancakes down..time to lift not sit


----------



## ShortStop

2


----------



## Big-John

3


----------



## ShortStop

3


----------



## Big-John

4


----------



## Daniel11

3


----------



## ShortStop

4


----------



## PecKerW0OD

5


----------



## Big-John

5


----------



## ShortStop

5 Katie Kox


----------



## Daniel11

4


----------



## Phoe2006

2


----------



## Jhezel

1


----------



## Slate23

5


----------



## Phoe2006

3


----------



## Nattydread

2


----------



## Daniel11

5


----------



## swolesearcher

5


----------



## WTHagain1

1


----------



## amateurmale

2


----------



## Nattydread

3


----------



## zman12

4


----------



## Thunder46

3


----------



## d2r2ddd

1


----------



## Phoe2006

4


----------



## zman12

5


----------



## Jhezel

2


----------



## Phoe2006

5


----------



## Nattydread

4


----------



## drpepper2124

1


----------



## Slate23

1


----------



## Nattydread

5


----------



## Slate23

2


----------



## ShortStop

1


----------



## d2r2ddd

2


----------



## ShortStop

2


----------



## sh00t

1


----------



## Slate23

3


----------



## BigBob

1


----------



## drpepper2124

1


----------



## kubes

1


----------



## ShortStop

3


----------



## kubes

1


----------



## ShortStop

4 Ashley


----------



## kubes

3


----------



## BigBob

2


----------



## ShortStop

5


----------



## kubes

4 good morning Bob


----------



## swolesearcher

1


----------



## kubes

5


----------



## BigBob

2


----------



## swolesearcher

2


----------



## The Grim Repper

1.  Good morning AnaSCI!


----------



## LastChance

1


----------



## BIG D

6


----------



## Slate23

4


----------



## chrisr116

1


----------



## LastChance

2


----------



## Big-John

1


----------



## chrisr116

2


----------



## amateurmale

5


----------



## chrisr116

3


----------



## LastChance

3


----------



## Thunder46

one


----------



## LastChance

4


----------



## chrisr116

4


----------



## LastChance

5


----------



## chrisr116

5


----------



## WTHagain1

1


----------



## Daniel11

1. It's a fine Sunday morning.


----------



## Phoe2006

1 Sundays my only day off


----------



## BigBob

3


----------



## Nattydread

Uno


----------



## Daniel11

2


----------



## PecKerW0OD

1


----------



## Sully

1


----------



## The Grim Repper

2.


----------



## BigBob

4


----------



## Slate23

5. Have a great Sunday everyone


----------



## PecKerW0OD

2


----------



## Jhezel

9


----------



## BigBob

5


----------



## Big-John

2


----------



## Daniel11

2


----------



## Big-John

3


----------



## IRONFIST

@#$%^&*(


----------



## Big-John

4


----------



## WTHagain1

2


----------



## Big-John

5


----------



## Phoe2006

2


----------



## amateurmale

90


----------



## drpepper2124

2


----------



## PecKerW0OD

3


----------



## sh00t

1


----------



## Thunder46

Two


----------



## Jhezel

1


----------



## Daniel11

3


----------



## PecKerW0OD

4


----------



## sh00t

3


----------



## amateurmale

Cack


----------



## Phoe2006

3


----------



## PecKerW0OD

5


----------



## amateurmale

77


----------



## Phoe2006

4


----------



## Nattydread

Two


----------



## BIG D

Hi


----------



## Thunder46

3


----------



## The Grim Repper

3.


----------



## sh00t

4


----------



## Jhezel

1


----------



## Phoe2006

5 ok grim and I think shirt I posted that girl way earlier this month lol


----------



## sh00t

T


----------



## Sully

2


----------



## drpepper2124

3


----------



## d2r2ddd

1


----------



## Nattydread

3


----------



## d2r2ddd

2


----------



## drpepper2124

4


----------



## zman12

1


----------



## drpepper2124

5


----------



## Nattydread

4


----------



## zman12

2


----------



## Daniel11

The Grim Repper said:


> 3.



4.   This one just never gets old.


----------



## d2r2ddd

3


----------



## The Grim Repper

4.  Hard to remember which ones have been posted.  That said, enjoy!


----------



## Thunder46

4


----------



## d2r2ddd

4


----------



## amateurmale

90


----------



## Slate23

1


----------



## Daniel11

5


----------



## Slate23

2


----------



## Nattydread

5


----------



## Phoe2006

1


----------



## Slate23

3


----------



## Ironbuilt

Lol..slate's kid is  hungry.!


----------



## BigBob

Good Morning IB


----------



## Slate23

Ironbuilt said:


> Lol..slate's kid is  hungry.!



He's hungry again. Like father like son.


----------



## LastChance

1


----------



## swolesearcher

1


----------



## LastChance

2


----------



## swolesearcher

2


----------



## LastChance

3


----------



## BigBob

What's up fella's


----------



## kubes

1 morning Bob


----------



## swolesearcher

3


----------



## LastChance

4


----------



## kubes

2


----------



## Thunder46

1


----------



## kubes

3


----------



## zman12

1


----------



## BIG D

7


----------



## Big-John

1


----------



## chrisr116

1


----------



## zman12

2


----------



## Big-John

2


----------



## kubes

4


----------



## chrisr116

2


----------



## Daniel11

1.  Good effin morning.  

Plans for week include capping some vitamins and brewing some goodies for the holidays.


----------



## zman12

3


----------



## kubes

5


----------



## Big-John

3


----------



## amateurmale

Ty


----------



## Big-John

4


----------



## Slate23

5. Stay classy San Diego


----------



## ShortStop

1


----------



## chrisr116

3


----------



## Daniel11

2.


----------



## chrisr116

4


----------



## Big-John

5


----------



## chrisr116

5


----------



## ShortStop

2


----------



## ripped358

8


----------



## Daniel11

3


----------



## ShortStop

3


----------



## BigBob

3


----------



## Phoe2006

2


----------



## Jhezel

4


----------



## Nattydread

Uno


----------



## sh00t

ein


----------



## Daniel11

4 in4booty


----------



## Nattydread

Two


----------



## swolesearcher

4


----------



## sh00t

2


----------



## Gj

1


----------



## Sully

Uno


----------



## Gj

2


----------



## Thunder46

2


----------



## drpepper2124

1


----------



## AtomAnt

1


----------



## BIG D




----------



## amateurmale

Me


----------



## ShortStop

4


----------



## drpepper2124

2


----------



## ShortStop

5


----------



## Nattydread

3


----------



## sh00t

3


----------



## drpepper2124

3


----------



## Daniel11

5


----------



## BigBob

4


----------



## Thunder46

3


----------



## Sully

Dos


----------



## BIG D

Go niners!


----------



## sh00t

4


----------



## Nattydread

4


----------



## sh00t

5


----------



## swolesearcher

5


----------



## BIG D




----------



## amateurmale

BIG D said:


>



Is that your old lady?


----------



## Phoe2006

3


----------



## zman12

4


----------



## d2r2ddd

1


----------



## amateurmale

7


----------



## Ironbuilt

AM did u choke your turkey neck with the claw today?


----------



## d2r2ddd

2


----------



## Phoe2006

4


----------



## Nattydread

5


----------



## amateurmale

11


----------



## Gj

3


----------



## d2r2ddd

3


----------



## Thunder46

4


----------



## d2r2ddd

4


----------



## BIG D

7


----------



## Phoe2006

5


----------



## Slate23

1


----------



## The Grim Repper

1.


----------



## Slate23

2


----------



## chrisr116

1


----------



## sh00t

One


----------



## chrisr116

2


----------



## sh00t

Two


----------



## chrisr116

3


----------



## sh00t

three


----------



## Ironbuilt

2112!  These contests have gone bonkers!  Good work people!  
I see someone scared off the ladies we had.. Prob big bob.. Lol


----------



## WTHagain1

1


----------



## swolesearcher

The Grim Repper said:


> 1.



Did you know that she's bostin loyd's girlfriend? Lol


----------



## Ironbuilt

I'd cook my turkey neck in that oven on slow roast..  
Holà Mofo.. Lol


----------



## PecKerW0OD

1


----------



## Jhezel

1


----------



## BigBob

Ironbuilt said:


> 2112!  These contests have gone bonkers!  Good work people!
> I see someone scared off the ladies we had.. Prob big bob.. Lol



Sorry. It wouldnt be the first time.


----------



## Slate23

3


----------



## d2r2ddd

MoFo said:


> Did you know that she's bostin loyd's girlfriend? Lol



synthol on her quads ya:action-smiley-062:


----------



## kubes

1


----------



## drpepper2124

1


----------



## Big-John

1


----------



## drpepper2124

2


----------



## Big-John

2


----------



## drpepper2124

3


----------



## Big-John

3


----------



## drpepper2124

4


----------



## Big-John

4


----------



## zman12

1


----------



## BIG D

amateurmale said:


> Is that your old lady?



Lol na why u ask?


----------



## zman12

2


----------



## Big-John

5


----------



## ProFIT

:sniper:


----------



## kubes

2


----------



## Thunder46

1


----------



## kubes

3


----------



## PecKerW0OD

2


----------



## kubes

4


----------



## sh00t

Four


----------



## kubes

5


----------



## swolesearcher

Ironbuilt said:


> I'd cook my turkey neck in that oven on slow roast..
> Holà Mofo.. Lol


hahahahahahahah me too 


d2r2ddd said:


> synthol on her quads ya:action-smiley-062:



yeah could be! lol


----------



## Gj

1


----------



## Daniel11

1


----------



## PecKerW0OD

3


----------



## Gj

2


----------



## swolesearcher

3


----------



## Slate23

4


----------



## chrisr116

4


----------



## Thunder46

2


----------



## chrisr116

5


----------



## BigBob

In it to win it Baby!


----------



## Ironbuilt

I'd lay my timber to her like a sawmill on overdrive. Here's some music to play the contest by..

Pitbull, Ke - TIMBER (NEW SINGLE + LYRICS) - YouTube


----------



## Gj

3


----------



## Jhezel

7


----------



## sh00t

five


----------



## Daniel11

2.


----------



## BigBob

3


----------



## PecKerW0OD

4


----------



## Gj

4


----------



## Thunder46

3


----------



## Nattydread

Uno


----------



## drpepper2124

5


----------



## Daniel11

3


----------



## Daniel11

shortstop said:


> 1



4


----------



## ShortStop

3


----------



## ShortStop

Lonnie Waters is her name


----------



## Thunder46

4


----------



## ShortStop

4


----------



## Nattydread

Two. Hey short no nudes here brother. Ask a mod to remove for you.


----------



## ShortStop

Thanks bro got carried away on the porn page today..


----------



## Sully

1


----------



## powders101

1


----------



## swolesearcher

turkey for ib sex 

anybody knows why italy is shaped like a boot?


----------



## powders101

2


----------



## amateurmale

Happy Thanksgiving


----------



## swolesearcher

5


----------



## BigBob

4


----------



## AtomAnt

1


----------



## Fitnik13

IB is VIP! He can be nice! Watch Out for my new threads!!!!! Lol


----------



## Ironbuilt

Hey hey hey I'm still the loving me Fitnik13. I'll share my turkey with you ..


----------



## powders101

3


----------



## Nattydread

3. 
Hey IB congrats on the VIP. You more then deserve it IMO. Always ready to help and guide one when needed. Thank you for what you do sir. I myself will have some questions for you soon. Gonna start my first kitchen experiment soon!


----------



## d2r2ddd

1


----------



## powders101

4


----------



## d2r2ddd

2


----------



## zman12

3


----------



## BIG D

7


----------



## zman12

4


----------



## Fitnik13

Ib isn't nice afterall!!!


----------



## zman12

5


----------



## Thunder46

4


----------



## Ironbuilt

Fitnik13 said:


> Ib isn't nice afterall!!!



Don't be a bitter beatch! .See how I got a woman back on here guys and  how smooth I am with the ladies?  LOL.

Natty get that kitchenlab cookin .I'll bring the brewskis ..


----------



## PecKerW0OD

5


----------



## d2r2ddd

3


----------



## Nattydread

4. Thanks IB. I'll hit u up real soon.


----------



## Slate23

1


----------



## Akamai

Ak


----------



## Slate23

2


----------



## Nattydread

5


----------



## Slate23

3. Congrats IB on becoming a VIP. You deserve it brother.


----------



## Ironbuilt

Hey slate! Thanks..Have a great new Thanksgiving in the west ..


----------



## WTHagain1

1


----------



## Jhezel

2


----------



## WTHagain1

2


----------



## d2r2ddd

4


----------



## BigBob

1


----------



## Slate23

4


----------



## sh00t

One!


----------



## BigBob

Good morning guys


----------



## kubes

1 morning Bob


----------



## sh00t

2


----------



## zman12

1


----------



## kubes

3


----------



## Slate23

5


----------



## kubes

3


----------



## WTHagain1

3


----------



## kubes

4


----------



## Thunder46

1


----------



## kubes

5


----------



## sh00t

2


----------



## BIG D

7


----------



## swolesearcher

1 congrats IB :action-smiley-033:


----------



## amateurmale

1


----------



## Gj

1


----------



## Thunder46

2


----------



## sh00t

I had 2 2's so this is actually 4


----------



## BigBob

3


----------



## Phoe2006

1.


----------



## Jhezel

1


----------



## Phoe2006

2


----------



## zman12

2


----------



## Big-John

1


----------



## sh00t

5


----------



## Daniel11

1 ???


----------



## amateurmale

80


----------



## PecKerW0OD

1


----------



## LastChance

1


----------



## Nattydread

Uno


----------



## LastChance

2


----------



## chrisr116

1


----------



## Daniel11

2


----------



## LastChance

3


----------



## amateurmale

badoink


----------



## LastChance

4


----------



## BigBob

4


----------



## Thunder46

3


----------



## Big-John

2


----------



## BigBob

5 x 5


----------



## Big-John

3


----------



## Phoe2006

3


----------



## LastChance

5


----------



## PecKerW0OD

2


----------



## PecKerW0OD

3


----------



## amateurmale

She don't eat meat


----------



## Big-John

4


----------



## BIG D

Hi


----------



## chrisr116

2


----------



## Jhezel

1


----------



## Thunder46

4


----------



## chrisr116

3


----------



## WTHagain1

4


----------



## Nattydread

Two


----------



## chrisr116

4


----------



## d2r2ddd

1


----------



## amateurmale

But she sure likes the bone


----------



## chrisr116

5


----------



## Ironbuilt

Mofo u see any ufo'$  up that high brutha?.


----------



## d2r2ddd

2


----------



## zman12

3


----------



## d2r2ddd

3


----------



## zman12

4


----------



## d2r2ddd

4


----------



## Nattydread

3


----------



## zman12

5


----------



## d2r2ddd

5


----------



## Daniel11

3


----------



## Phoe2006

4


----------



## Slate23

1


----------



## Daniel11

4


----------



## PecKerW0OD

1


----------



## Jhezel

5


----------



## Nattydread

4


----------



## Slate23

2


----------



## d2r2ddd

5


----------



## PecKerW0OD

2


----------



## Slate23

3


----------



## Nattydread

5


----------



## Ironbuilt

Had my first plate a turkey and spuds already.. It's Thanksgiving so 24 plates of food  possible.  1 per hour.


----------



## BigBob

I'm with you the whole way IB!


----------



## LastChance

1


----------



## Slate23

4. My first meal is a 700 calorie shake at 2 in the morning. I'll be thankful if I don't have to get up and piss five times tonight.


----------



## LastChance

2


----------



## BigBob

2


----------



## Slate23

5


----------



## kubes

1


----------



## LastChance

3


----------



## kubes

2


----------



## LastChance

4


----------



## kubes

3


----------



## BigBob

Good morning Jim!


----------



## kubes

To....Bob good morning and happy thanksgiving everyone!!!


----------



## Daniel11

1. Happy 'Merican Bulk day ery one


----------



## WTHagain1

1


----------



## Big-John

1..   Let's get our grub on!


----------



## Thunder46

1


----------



## kubes

5


----------



## Thunder46

2


----------



## PecKerW0OD

3


----------



## Daniel11

2


----------



## chrisr116

1


----------



## Daniel11

3


----------



## WTHagain1

2


----------



## LastChance

5


----------



## swolesearcher

1


----------



## WTHagain1

3


----------



## PecKerW0OD

4


----------



## Jhezel

11


----------



## Thunder46

3


----------



## WTHagain1

4


----------



## BigBob

Gobble gobble


----------



## Phoe2006

1


----------



## BigBob

That would make me gobble gobble. thanks Phoe. Happy Thanksgiving


----------



## swolesearcher

yummy


----------



## WTHagain1

5


----------



## PecKerW0OD

happy thanksgiving brothers! lets all bulk up nice today!

5


----------



## Thunder46

4


----------



## Phoe2006

2


----------



## swolesearcher

3


----------



## Daniel11

4


----------



## BIG D

Full


----------



## Nattydread

Uno


----------



## Phoe2006

3 damn it natty.


----------



## ripped358

8


----------



## chrisr116

2


----------



## swolesearcher

4


----------



## Phoe2006

4


----------



## swolesearcher

5


----------



## Nattydread

2


----------



## Phoe2006

5


----------



## ripped358

7


----------



## joshck

1


----------



## d2r2ddd

1


----------



## amateurmale

Happy turkey day


----------



## Nattydread

3


----------



## d2r2ddd

2


----------



## zman12

1


----------



## d2r2ddd

3


----------



## BIG D

Hi


----------



## d2r2ddd

4


----------



## Nattydread

4


----------



## LuKiFeR

1


----------



## zman12

2


----------



## Thunder46

1


----------



## Slate23

1


----------



## Akamai

Ak


----------



## Thunder46

2


----------



## Jhezel

1


----------



## Nattydread

5


----------



## sh00t

1


----------



## Ironbuilt

Calorie count has been done ..11,245..  30iu slin to make it work, one gallon of green tea for sippen..


----------



## Slate23

2


----------



## Ironbuilt

Food induced insomnia has set in.. Whos awake? Lol


----------



## kubes

1


----------



## BigBob

Good morning Jim, I feel pregnant today.


----------



## swolesearcher

1 i`m awake


----------



## BigBob

Morning MoFo


----------



## Slate23

Morning everyone. I ate 16 deviled eggs yesterday. A new record to me. Call Guinness.


----------



## BigBob

Yo Slate, 16 deviled eggs is insane!


----------



## WTHagain1

To much apple pie.


----------



## swolesearcher

morning BigBob!


----------



## BigBob

Four pieces of pie.


----------



## zman12

1


----------



## BigBob

5. you guys have a good one


----------



## kubes

2


----------



## BIG D

Ate everything in sight yesterday


----------



## WTHagain1

Sweet potato casserole with pecans and brown sugar. Mmmmm


----------



## kubes

3


----------



## chrisr116

1- me and my granddaughter ate a whole container of brownies in one sitting.


----------



## kubes

4


----------



## zman12

2


----------



## Thunder46

Nattydread said:


> 3



Damn thats hot


----------



## kubes

5


----------



## Big-John

1


----------



## chrisr116

2


----------



## Big-John

2


----------



## chrisr116

3


----------



## Big-John

3


----------



## chrisr116

4


----------



## Big-John

4


----------



## Phoe2006

1


----------



## Big-John

5


----------



## PecKerW0OD

1


----------



## chrisr116

5


----------



## swolesearcher

3


----------



## Daniel11

1


----------



## sh00t

2


----------



## Daniel11

2


----------



## Phoe2006

2 love the Eastern European women


----------



## sh00t

3


----------



## Daniel11

3


----------



## Jhezel

8


----------



## Ironbuilt

Everyone hittin the gym and burnin off turkey and aPple pie with halo jellO cubes for breakfast .. They are in season for black friday!  Holla back. Lukifer ..


----------



## Thunder46

4


----------



## Slate23

4


----------



## sh00t

4


----------



## BIG D

7


----------



## PecKerW0OD

2- 
@big John i love this
""Hear me God, for these words ring true,
Help me become a God like you.
Give me the will to lift through the pain,
So my body may grow through the strength that I gain.
Guide my arms to be strong and true,
To fuel the intensity each day through.
Give me the power in these callused hands,
To stand proud amongst my peers throughout this land."

did u write this ur self?

i am very spiritual.....tho my sig may sound sacrilegious for twisting the words of scripture ...it was not my intent and if offends anyone i will happly change it to something else!


----------



## Jhezel

1


----------



## Thunder46

5


----------



## sh00t

5


----------



## amateurmale

Boo


----------



## The Grim Repper

If you're not ringing in the Holiday season by smashing someone down at a Walmart for a 40" flat screen, you haven't lived.  Happy Black Friday!
:sport-smiley-002:   :beating:   :wtf:


----------



## LastChance

1


----------



## Daniel11

4


----------



## PecKerW0OD

3


----------



## Phoe2006

3


----------



## Nattydread

Uno


----------



## zman12

3


----------



## Nattydread

Two


----------



## The Grim Repper

2.


----------



## Nattydread

3


----------



## amateurmale

00000


----------



## Nattydread

4


----------



## zman12

4


----------



## Thunder46

1


----------



## Nattydread

5


----------



## Phoe2006

4


----------



## Slate23

1


----------



## Ironbuilt

Has anyone here been sweatin out sage and herbs and smell like a dirkey?  I do today and gave the girl my stuffin.. hot  butt-r-ry goodness.. :action-smiley-070::action-smiley-043:


----------



## Slate23

2 I thought that was your cologne IB.


----------



## d2r2ddd

1


----------



## Ironbuilt

Is thanksgiving in singapore too? But dnt think a dirkey can survive there.  Anyone know please help me with my question..
Mofo do u eat horse on thanksgiving for Americano Buggotty that founded the boot fulla shit?


----------



## BigBob

I got the meat sweats IB. not pleasant.


----------



## Ironbuilt

Lol.. I'm just spicy and I sat in a dry sauna with hoodie and sweat pants and it smelled like a convection oven.. Think the slin causes my wank to be dank¿. Thots?


----------



## sh00t

1


----------



## Jhezel

1


----------



## Slate23

3.


----------



## Thunder46

2


----------



## kubes

1


----------



## The Grim Repper

1


----------



## kubes

2


----------



## d2r2ddd

2


----------



## kubes

3


----------



## Thunder46

3


----------



## kubes

4


----------



## sh00t

2


----------



## BigBob

:-$


----------



## kubes

5


----------



## BIG D

7


----------



## WTHagain1

1


----------



## LastChance

1


----------



## Big-John

1


----------



## sh00t

3


----------



## formula1069

One


----------



## Thunder46

4


----------



## Big-John

2


----------



## LastChance

2


----------



## WTHagain1

2


----------



## Big-John

3


----------



## zman12

1


----------



## Big-John

4


----------



## Daniel11

1.


----------



## LastChance

3


----------



## Big-John

5


----------



## LastChance

4


----------



## zman12

2


----------



## Slate23

4


----------



## LastChance

5


----------



## Daniel11

2


----------



## Slate23

5


----------



## Jhezel

9


----------



## Daniel11

3


----------



## sh00t

#4....also my 2nd to last post for this thread!


----------



## Nattydread

Uno


----------



## WTHagain1

4


----------



## BIG D

7


----------



## BigBob

3


----------



## sh00t

#5 & final post! Awesome contest, love the post count.......unbelievable!!!
Good luck to all you bruthas in Iron........
Thanks for making this possible Anasci!!!!!!!


----------



## Gj

1


----------



## chrisr116

1


----------



## Thunder46

5


----------



## WTHagain1

5


----------



## Jhezel

1


----------



## Nattydread

Two


----------



## BigBob

4


----------



## Daniel11

4


----------



## powders101

1


----------



## BigBob

5


----------



## amateurmale

4


----------



## powders101

2


----------



## Slate23

5


----------



## Phoe2006

1


----------



## zman12

3


----------



## Nattydread

3


----------



## powders101

3


----------



## BIG D

7


----------



## powders101

4


----------



## Nattydread

4


----------



## PecKerW0OD

1


----------



## zman12

4


----------



## PecKerW0OD

2


----------



## Slate23

1


----------



## PecKerW0OD

3


----------



## Nattydread

5


----------



## PecKerW0OD

4


----------



## Slate23

2


----------



## Ironbuilt

So tired of turkey.. wheres the beef?


----------



## BigBob

We had the beef last night. Grass fed filet mignon and smoked ribs with 6 year old Cognac....Good Luck guys. You too IB


----------



## Slate23

3


----------



## kubes

1


----------



## LastChance

1


----------



## WTHagain1

Why are you guys still counting posts? It's the 1st of December.


----------



## LastChance

WTHagain1 said:


> Why are you guys still counting posts? It's the 1st of December.



lmao....duly noted.  Thanks man!


----------



## Big-John

Good luck guys!


----------



## AnaSCI

*NOVEMBER CONTEST WINNER​*
*powders101 with # 2175​*
*NOVEMBER CONTEST PRIZE(S)​*
*$300 FREE ORDER OF ANY PRODUCTS TAIPAN GROUP OFFERS!!​*
*CONGRATULATIONS powders101​*
*Private message me for details on how to claim your prize(s)!!​​*
Disclaimer: Please be sure to check the laws in your respected country before entering contests. AnaSCI.org, it's staff and/or it's sponsors will not be held liable for any wrong doings that you partake in. All AnaSCI Sponsors are operating in countries where it is legal to partake in the businesses that they do.


----------



## WTHagain1

AnaSCI said:


> *NOVEMBER CONTEST WINNER​*
> *powders101 with # 2175​*
> *NOVEMBER CONTEST PRIZE(S)​*
> *$300 FREE ORDER OF ANY PRODUCTS TAIPAN GROUP OFFERS!!​*
> *CONGRATULATIONS powders101​*
> *Private message me for details on how to claim your prize(s)!!​​*
> Disclaimer: Please be sure to check the laws in your respected country before entering contests. AnaSCI.org, it's staff and/or it's sponsors will not be held liable for any wrong doings that you partake in. All AnaSCI Sponsors are operating in countries where it is legal to partake in the businesses that they do.



Congrats.....you won't be disappointed.


----------



## Daniel11

Nice! 

Winning post made on Thanksgiving no less.


----------



## IRONFIST

Daniel11 said:


> Nice!
> 
> Winning post made on Thanksgiving no less.



Not sure what day you celebrate Thanksgiving on but the post was on Tues 26 and Thanksgiving was on Thurs 28!

I guess I'm just as bad because I actually went back through a bunch of pages just to look


----------



## Daniel11

IRONFIST said:


> Not sure what day you celebrate Thanksgiving on but the post was on Tues 26 and Thanksgiving was on Thurs 28!
> 
> I guess I'm just as bad because I actually went back through a bunch of pages just to look



Awwww snap you're right.   Post 2174 and 2176 totally threw me off.  Lol


----------



## Ironbuilt

Congrats Powders101!   Nice win brutha.!


----------



## Phoe2006

Damn it so close anyways congrats taipan has been around for a long time you will not be disappointed on their quality of there DVDs


----------



## Phoe2006

BTW powders you also receive this to watch them with you for your viewing pleasure lol


----------



## BigBob

Aw shucks, I was close! ]Congrats Powders101 !!!!!  You won a great contest. IPG is a great source. 
Phoe I've got to scrub my eyeballs now


----------



## Phoe2006

Loo


----------



## Phoe2006

Lol


----------



## The Grim Repper

Congrats!


----------



## drpepper2124

congrats


----------



## swolesearcher

Congrats bro!


----------



## Slate23

2


----------

